# Gift ideas for professors?



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Since I'm about to graduate, I'd like to buy gifts for some of the professors that have worked closely with me on the various academic projects I've undertaken during college.

There are about 5-6 people (both male and female) for whom I'd like to buy gifts, so I'd like to be very conscious of my budget (I'd say between 15-60 dollars would be appropriate, depending on the professor). I'd like to buy something small--not necessarily a luxury item--that has some degree of practical value and that will last a long time. 

Any advice? I know this isn't necessarily a "trad clothing" thread, but it follows in the footsteps of some of the other threads in this subforum that seem to have been fairly successful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

They're well paid for your education, so perhaps a hearty handshake and a sincere smile will be enough for them. Or buy them lunch. Or a pint, if that's their inclination -- and it is for more profs than you might imagine (they like to re-experience their undergrad years).

DocD


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Lunch out with the professional is very personal so it probably achieves the tone you're interested. On the other hand, they might not want to devote their time off to lunch with you.

A gift certificate may not have quite the personal touch you're looking for, but a gift certificate either to a restaurant or a book store may be appropriate. Obviously the meal won't last a long time.

You might also consider a nice pen or something like that. By the same token, if you've spent a fair amount of time in these professors' offices you may have noted something that would be appropriate for the office: a photograph, clock, or nicely carved wooden box, perhaps.

I'm sure anything you do will be appreciated, mainly because of your consideration in expressing your appreciation for their contribution to your education.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 18, 2005)

I think getting your professors gifts is very trad... especially if they did spend time outside of class with you in your own academic pursuits. Without knowing the discipline in which they teach (which may open some other ideas), I would consider a pen, a cool bookmark (i.e. something in decorative metal in a monogram), or a nice journal... just a few ideas.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

What Gifts Are Appropriate for Students to Give to Professors?

https://blog.ericgoldman.org/personal/archives/2005/05/what_gifts_are.html
https://www.physicsforums.com/archive/index.php/t-156955.html


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> They're well paid for your education, so perhaps a hearty handshake and a sincere smile will be enough for them. Or buy them lunch. Or a pint, if that's their inclination -- and it is for more profs than you might imagine (they like to re-experience their undergrad years).
> 
> DocD


After 12 years of college I make about 37K/year. That said, a pint will do.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Personally, I would suggest a something with a high ratio of sentimental value to financial cost. My preferred 'gift' would be a short note. Something more permanent might be ok if the professor were really something like a personal mentor. But that would mean a single most valuable professor. 

The suggestion of a book marker seems like a good one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Speaking as one who has only served on the periphery of the education arena (assistant professor at one university and an adjunct professor at three others), my preference would be for the heartfelt note...such reflects an investment of time and effort in offering the expression of appreciation.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

If you haven't got your grades back, I'd say cash.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

As an adjunct instructor at a large school, I have gotten a few things each semester. 

If someone gave me a bookmarker I would feel a certain sadness. Yes, the sentiment is nice. Yes, it is appropriate. But really, is what I represent to these people merely a dry, boring, removed individual who no one knows how to approach with a gift? A bookmarker would also make me feel old. Maybe I'm just biased - these things depressed me when received as graduation gifts, too.

Jot down a meaningful note and maybe include a coffee card. If you knew me well enough, I would enjoy lunch and a cocktail. The greatest thing you can convey is sincere appreciation; the efforts invested made a difference and improved upon the likely outcome.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I_Should_Be_Working said:


> But really, is what I represent to these people merely a dry, boring, removed individual who no one knows how to approach with a gift?


You call it depressing. I call it a philosophy of teaching.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

Find out what his/her hobby is. If it's fishing, you might want to consider this: https://techdweeb.com/PCBillyBASStard.html
If not, a hand written note will do.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> They're well paid for your education, so perhaps a hearty handshake and a sincere smile will be enough for them. Or buy them lunch. Or a pint, if that's their inclination -- and it is for more profs than you might imagine (they like to re-experience their undergrad years).
> 
> DocD


I agree. I would stay away from giving gifts to professors. It verges on a*#-kissing.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> You call it depressing. I call it a philosophy of teaching.


Perhaps you misread. As I stated, a well written note usually does the trick. Bookmarks, to me, rank right up there with the proverbial 'socks and underwear'.


----------



## summej2 (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't recall ever getting anything from undergraduates I've taught, though I never interacted with them much. That said, it's always welcome to have a grad student treat the profs on his committee or a senoir postdoc in his lab to a pint or to buy them a small token like a Moleskine or a pen.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

This semester I received 4 notes. I appreciated them all. They were all sent after I had graded and posted the final grades--something else I appreciated. I once had a student buy me something from my amazon.com wish list. If I hadn't known the student as well (I had mentored him), it might have seemed a little creepy. It is easy to forget that those wishlists are public. I once had a class present me with a giant--and I do mean giant--card that they had all signed. That was nice. Perhaps the most thoughtful gift though was when some of my students painted a giant wall mural for me. It was a little over the top but I still remember it fondly:








Me in front of said wall, for scale:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The quotations were things I had said that stuck with them.


----------



## Tradical (Dec 17, 2006)

*Pints and Moleskines*

Though I'd lean toward the Moleskine, as I can hardly find time to have a pint with my friends at this time of the year. A nice six-pack with a clever note about thirst for knowledge, etc., would be ideal, but that might just be me.

A typed, formal letter (not email) of appreciation to the person's department chair and, say, the department's undergrad advisor could actually be more valuable than beer or notebooks -- especially if your prof doesn't have tenure yet (i.e., if their title is Assistant Professor or Lecturer). The chair will inevitably share a copy of the letter with your prof, it will go in their tenure-case file, and possibly end up helping them get a teaching award.

These are all things that could seriously improve their lives in material ways that you couldn't possibly afford; just be sure to double-check your grammar and spelling. Congrats on graduation.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I_Should_Be_Working said:


> Perhaps you misread. As I stated, a well written note usually does the trick. Bookmarks, to me, rank right up there with the proverbial 'socks and underwear'.


Actually, if I could change one thing about university life, it would be to require that each student would bring me a pair of argyle socks, preferably Brooks.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

For a few of my professors who wrote (what I assume were) nice letters of recommendation for my law school applications, I went on ebay and found antique postcards of the buildings they work and teach in. Framed them up, and I think they made okay gifts. One might poke around ebay for similar university-related vintage memorabilia.

Not too expensive or creepy, I hope. These were profs that I'd worked with for years, though. I'm not sure I'd have done anything more than a note if they hadn't gone out of their way to help my career along.


----------

